# Visa for future wife



## BoroRich (Jan 6, 2013)

I may have a job lined up in Abu Dhabi and my visa will be sponsored by my employer. I am not yet married to my partner so she will not be coming out until we are married in July as I know by law we are not allowed to live together. How do I go about sorting a visa for her and my children once we are married. Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BoroRich said:


> I may have a job lined up in Abu Dhabi and my visa will be sponsored by my employer. I am not yet married to my partner so she will not be coming out until we are married in July as I know by law we are not allowed to live together. How do I go about sorting a visa for her and my children once we are married. Thanks


Once married, you would need to get the marriage certificate attested in the home country by the foreign ministry of your country, then the UAE embassy. This is the most crucial document. You also need to have an attested tenancy agreement from UAE (though I have heard that for govt. companies they have already started insisting on AD tenancy agreements). This along with your passport copy, visa copy, photographs, proof of medical insurance is required. The application is lodged with the immigration dept., and once approved you need to get her medical test done. Then get the visa stamped. Your company's PRO should help you with the whole process. While it is simple in theory, there may be some runing around. But your visa needs to get done first.


----------

